# CJTF-82 Heroes of the Week----MEDEVAC in Afghanistan



## Crusader74 (Jan 14, 2008)

http://soldiersangelsgermany.blogspo...s-of-week.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVYgsYiE2yU"]YouTube - Dust-off - MEDEVAC Mission Afghanistan[/ame]
     Quote:





> Dramatic and moving images of US Army Paratroopers and Afghan Army soldiers being evacuated after a November 2007 ambush near Forward Operating Base Bella, home of Chosen Company, 2-503rd PIR, 173rd ABCT in Nuristan Province, Afghanistan.
> 
> The troops were on their way back from a meeting in a nearby village just two miles from OP Bella when they were attacked on 9 November.  Five Soldiers from the 173rd ABCT and one Marine were killed. Eight more Sky Soldiers and 11 ANA were wounded.
> 
> ...


Im Memoriam:

1st Lt. Matthew C. Ferrara, 24, of Torrance, Calif.
Sgt. Jeffery S. Mersman, 23, of Parker, Kan
Spc. Sean K.A. Langevin, 23, of Walnut Creek, Calif.
Spc. Lester G. Roque, 23, of Torrance, Calif.
Pfc. Joseph M. Lancour, 21, of Swartz Creek, Mich.
Marine Sgt. Phillip A. Bocks, 28, of Troy, Mich.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 14, 2008)

RIP Men.  God bless the crew and medic.


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2008)

"Ah, RGR. All souls accounted for. RTB at this time."

Our nation's greatest commodity, the American Soldier.


----------

